# Sorry Mail lady!



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the note that was in my mailbox today when I checked the mail. I'm so embarrassed. I don't know what FiFi did but it must've been bad. She was in the barn with me all day (or so I thought). She must've snuck out just long enough to torture the mail lady. Two huge Goldens and it's a 12 pound 14 year old Rat Terrier that gets me in trouble.:doh:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It's always those little ankle biters!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bwahahahahahaha!!! I demand to see a photo of Fifi!!!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's the 'lil ol'lady culprit. With her bad arthritis and her terrible cataracts. She is still as frisky as she was at one year old. Oh, there's no telling what she did.:doh:


----------

